# Can they get a tan?



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Gracie has been doing some serious sunbathing over the last month or so, and I've noticed that her naked little tummy has changed from white/pink to more of a mottled dark color. (Her skin under her coat has a purplish cast to it, and this stomach thing is sort of a mix of that and light black black....)
I tried to get some pics but she's apparently shy about exposing her more delicate areas to the camera!!!
Is this a tan from the sun, OR, are these skin changes age appropriate and would have happened anyway? She's 17 months old now. Just curious.
Thanks!


----------



## sesar_galvez (Apr 23, 2006)

i dont think sun tan lotion exists for dogs...but its ok to get sun !!! just not excessive..
some VITAMIN D!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

At 17 months I would think her skin had already changed color if it was going to.
I do know they can get a tan. When Koke lost all her hair I kept a little T-shirt on her because she got cold in the air conditioning and she got a tan line from laying in the window.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes they do get a tan. With some breeds, such as the American Hairless Terrier, you have to apply Sun Tan lotion so they won't sunburn.


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Chihuahua did the same thing!!

She's been spending so much time outside now that we're back in the country and her tummy turned a brownish color and on the underside of her neck where the hair is very thin, she also got darker.


----------

